# headlight bezel vanguard class a



## superprocamaro (Jun 1, 2010)

HELP............ 
In dier need of a headlight bezel for a 1984-89 Vanguard class A motorhome.Black fiberglass/plastic material with over and under headlight system.Any one know where I can find one would be greatly appreciated.Some Frontier models are the same.Have picture of what it looks like.There has to be one out there somewhere.
Thanks


----------



## vanole (Jun 1, 2010)

Re: headlight bezel vanguard class a

I know I don't have the answer you are looking for.  However on my previous M/H I had to run down a right parking light and turn indicator assembly.  I thought looked everywhere and was getting really frustrated and come to find out to find out Monaco that year used the same light assembly that a 1992-2002 Ford Econoline used.  

So guess what I'm trying to say is you might want to give GM, Ford and Mopar a shot.  If you find a match most likely will be cheaper if you work thru  Go Parts or Partstrain.  If I remember in 07 the replacement part for my Dip mentioned above was about $9 thru goparts and Ford want over $40.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 2, 2010)

Re: headlight bezel vanguard class a

Ok,thanks Jeff.I will try that and see what comes out of it.
Paul


----------



## vanole (Jun 2, 2010)

Re: headlight bezel vanguard class a

Pual,

I googled "1988 Vanguard Class A motorhome" trying to see if I could get a look at the front end.  No such luck however there are some for sale out their.  If you even have the lens intact from say the other side run that number at Goparts and it may come up with a match.

Jeff


----------



## pezar (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

If this MH has a gas engine, try the same company that made the powertrain. A lot of gas Class A MH's had Chevy engines, so check with your local Chevy and/or GM dealer. Ford seems to have made few Class A homes, it seems that they mostly made Class C's. My guess is that it may have used a 1980s Chevy Van assembly, since those had over and under headlights. There were so many Chevy Vans made that you could save money and hunt for a headlight bezel in a GM wrecking yard. They would likely only charge you a few bucks.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

Thanks guys,I will try anything at this point to find a bezel.My Vanguard is on a Chevy chassic but the van style of bezel won't fit.I wish I could post a picture of the bezel on here but I guess that isn't an option.I just hope whoever has my bezel is enjoying it.I will check to see if there are any numbers on the other bezel.
Thanks again guys.Paul


----------



## pezar (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a



> superprocamaro - 6/2/2010  5:43 PM
> 
> Thanks guys,I will try anything at this point to find a bezel.My Vanguard is on a Chevy chassic but the van style of bezel won't fit.I wish I could post a picture of the bezel on here but I guess that isn't an option.I just hope whoever has my bezel is enjoying it.I will check to see if there are any numbers on the other bezel.
> Thanks again guys.Paul



Must have been some drug addict who thought the stupid thing was chrome, in fact it's just plastic. There haven't been chrome headlight bezels since the 70s. Simply post a photo of the other bezel.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

How do I post a photo?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 2, 2010)

Re: headlight bezel vanguard class a

Paul if you look at the top of the page you will see a place for albums.  Just take a picture and post it there. There is someway to post here but I dont know how.  Maybe others can tell you


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

Ok,I will try that.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

This is from a Frontier but it is the same bezel


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 2, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

I have some pics on the album section.They are under superprocamaro.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## vanole (Jun 3, 2010)

Re: headlight bezel vanguard class a

Paul sent you a link to numerous RV salvage yards.

Jeff


----------



## pezar (Jun 3, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

That's a Chevy Van bezel all right. DO NOT get the early 80's bezel that had a turn signal below a single headlight, but the over/under double headlight bezel from the late 80s Chevy Van. You may want to go to a Chevy boneyard, or explain r e a l   s l o w   to the clerk at the parts department at your Chevy dealer that you want a 1985-89 Chevy Van double headlight bezel. You can always paint it black if they don't have black. I am pretty certain that that's a Chevy/GM headlight assembly from the second half of the 1980s.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 7, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

Thanks for all the help with this bezel issue.My fingers are almost wore out from calling all the wrecking yards and all the yards I went to have nothing like that.The vans I did see had a shallower type bezel and not even close to what I have.Oh well,not giving up that easy though.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 20, 2010)

RE: headlight bezel vanguard class a

Still not having any luck finding a headlight bezel for my Vanguard Motrohome but after countless hours of searching the net and other places I think I have narrowed it down to other brands of motorhomes that will work for this part.
One choice that seems the beze might interchange with is from a 1982-89 Tiffin Allegro class A.
Another possible candidate may be a from a Airstream but not sure of the year.I will post a picture of the Allegro in my Albums and hopefully someone may have spotted a headlight bezel similar to that.
Thanks,Paul


----------

